# Costs to do this labor



## BlueOcean (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi,

In general how much does it cost for labor for installing tile $ / sq ft?  how about for carpet?


Thanks


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 18, 2008)

In general means where you live. The only way to have a close guess is to call 3 different installers in your area.
Around here, 3 tiling contractors are about 3 miles away from each other.

You get what you pay for, good luck.


----------



## Rosesarered (Oct 28, 2008)

Blue, where exactly are you located? You can probably use this to find out prices or use the search engine to find local installers and floor manufacturers: http://www.findanyfloor.com/BuyingGuides/CarpetBuyersGuide/CarpetBuyingGuide-Pricing.xhtml


----------

